# Hanging / Dry Curing Salami - Fruit Fly Concerns



## explosivebeer (Jun 5, 2013)

I have my first batch of dry cured salami hanging right now.  I've done some whole-muscle curing and it's turned out great.  For this batch, some fruit flies have been hanging around the salami.  I've put a vinegar trap out which has been helpful but hasn't kept them off the salami entirely.  Does anyone have experience with this and if I'll need to consider throwing out my whole batch?  Obviously I'd like to save it, but I want to be certain that there's no chance of making anyone sick first and foremost.  It seems like the salt, curing salt #2, and the bactoferm culture should be enough to keep things safe, but I have no idea how the possibility of fruit fly eggs can change that.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 5, 2013)

You need to use screen or whatever to keep all bugs away.


~Martin


----------



## brican (Jun 5, 2013)

like Martin said ~~ this is my set up ~~ bakers rack with a $35 cover ~~ works like a treat













img0883us.jpg



__ brican
__ Jun 5, 2013


----------



## explosivebeer (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.  I ended up putting a screen over the box.  The salami are firming up nicely and I don't think a fly could penetrate the exterior at this point anyway.  And no flies have been interested in them for a few days so I think they'll be ok.  Would you have any health concerns?  I'd prefer to be on the safe side, but I think they'll be worth trying rather than tossing this batch and starting over (with the screen on from the get go). 













2013-06-07 09.00.13.jpg



__ explosivebeer
__ Jun 7, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 7, 2013)

Ham Beetles, Larder Beetles and Cheese Skippers will all bore into dry-cured sausages and other meats.


~Martin


----------



## explosivebeer (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I have heard there are a few evil things like that out there.  But at this point, I think I'm comfortable moving forward with this batch after securing the access to the salami and only having a brief issue with a few fruit flies and one common house fly.  If anyone knows of potential dangers those could have caused though, I'm definitely interested in learning more about that aspect of things to make sure I don't make anyone (or myself for that matter) sick.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2013)

There are a few things out there that would be happy to eat your Salami but from what you describe there should be little if any concern over Safety. Any Bacteria that was deposited on the surface by the critters feet will be killed or inhibited from growing by the Dry Surface, Cure, Salt, and/or Penicillium, white, Mold that is growing. The only concern is Boring Larvae and depending on the type, is more of a " YUK " factor than a Safety issue. The Cheese Skipper is of greatest concern as it's Larvae bore into the meat and cause Spoilage, which I am sure you will notice! The others are of less concern. Just take a good look for Holes and any Wigglies before you eat and enjoy your Salami...JJ


----------



## explosivebeer (Jun 7, 2013)

Right on.  Thanks for the lowdown on the various potential problems.


----------



## explosivebeer (Jul 16, 2013)

Just to follow up, the salami turned out exceptionally delicious, and didn't even poison anyone. Having the screen on did hold more moisture in the chamber, keeping things around 80% humidity, but I'll remedy that with a small fan next time.  Anyway, thanks again for the input.  I'm definitely looking forward to my next batch.


----------

